# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc - CM2SP2 - v2.00 r1 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc  - CM2SP2 - v2.00 r1 released* 
- Supported platforms: 
 SpreadTrum:
  SC5735
  SC7715
  SC7731C, SC7731G
  SC9820
  SC9832A
  SC9850
  SC9853i 
 UniSoC:
  SC9820E
  SC7731E  
  SC9832E 
  SC9850K
  SC9850KH
  SC9863 
- Support Generic (Non-Secure), SecureV1, SecureV2 devices
  Android 4/5/6/7/8 versions  
- Supported operations in initial release:
  Identify ( include complete device info )
  Reset Settings / Format FS
  Reset FRP
  Firmware flashing ( Safe Flash, Repartition, HW verify, Flash customizing ) 
- Database:
 Basic wide-range bootloaders for common devices types
 Also lot of other pre-defined models already included in database  
- Extra: 
 Feature: Completely safe flash engine ( allow flash SimLock / Signed /   and other devices, recover critical data from semi-damaged NV )
 Feature: Automatic ModelDB update at new model detection ( loader select, pac load etc. )
 Feature: Customized boot option and sources: Manual PAC, Manual FDL   pair with automatic details detection, Pre-defined DB, Self-Learning DB 
 Feature: Complete Firmware Info detection at FW load with extended info    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

واخيرا وبعد طول انتظار

----------


## houmaim

واخيرتسلم يداك

----------


## jadsamara

شكرن على العمل الجميل

----------

